# مكتبة برامج الهندسة الميكانيكية المتجددة (حمل ماتريد) Auto update



## captainhass (17 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

هذا الرابط لمكتبة كاملة متجددة باستمرار

(تتحدث دائما)

بها مجموعة متنوعة من البرامج فى التخصصات المختلفة

مثل CFD , HVAC, Autocad, Solid Works

Simulation, Hydraulics, Pipelines, ,Duct design

و العديد من التخصصات


الرابط


http://mpe-online.co.cc/mpe/software/index.php​


----------



## captainhass (18 ديسمبر 2009)

شكل الموضوع ما عجبكم ؟؟​


----------



## captainhass (18 ديسمبر 2009)

كل عام و أنتم بخير

بمناسبة حلول عام هجرى جديد
لعل الله أن يوفقنا فيه الى العلم و لما يحب و يرضى​


----------



## mastar (18 ديسمبر 2009)

الله ينور عليك

الي الامام دائما

تقبل مروري

م/ بهاء


----------



## د.محبس (19 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور مشكور 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## captainhass (19 ديسمبر 2009)

د.محبس قال:


> مشكور مشكور
> بارك الله فيك



يعطيك العافية د.محبس
ودائما تعودنا على ردودك الطيبة​


----------



## captainhass (19 ديسمبر 2009)

كل عام و أنتم بخير

انتهز عمرك فما أنت الا أيام​


----------



## captainhass (7 يناير 2010)

اتمنى ان يستفيد كل طالب علم من الموضوع ان شاء الله تعالى​


----------



## captainhass (9 يناير 2010)

اللهم وفق كل طالب علم لما تحب و ترضى​


----------



## احمدمحمداحمد بليه (10 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك لمايحب ويرضي


----------



## احمدمحمداحمد بليه (10 يناير 2010)

من فضلك عايز كتاب فيه نبذه عن الجيييير بوكس


----------



## captainhass (10 يناير 2010)

يعطيك العافية
وجزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (13 يناير 2010)

يعطيكم العافية

جزاكم الله خير على ردودكم​


----------



## مهندس مصر (14 يناير 2010)

*أقدم لكم كتاب
AutoCAD for dummies

بهذه المشاركة 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t175173.html#post1459753*


----------



## captainhass (15 يناير 2010)

* يعطيكم العافية

جزاكم الله خير على ردودكم​*​
​


----------



## captainhass (26 يناير 2010)

*كل عام و أنتم بخير*​


----------



## captainhass (30 يناير 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## sony1983 (30 يناير 2010)

موقع ممتاز فيه الكثير من التطبيقات الميكانيكية


----------



## captainhass (1 فبراير 2010)

sony1983 قال:


> موقع ممتاز فيه الكثير من التطبيقات الميكانيكية



اتمنى ان تكون قد استفدت فعلا اخى الكريم​


----------



## captainhass (2 فبراير 2010)

* كل عام و أنتم بخير

و اتمنى أن تكونوا قد استفدتم من الموضوع​*​
​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (3 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيكم
روابط ممتازة وهامة


----------



## captainhass (3 فبراير 2010)

المهندس غسان خليل علوة قال:


> بارك الله فيكم
> روابط ممتازة وهامة



يعطيك العافية يا باشمهندس

و جزاكم الله كل خير على ردكم​


----------



## foaadalsalim (4 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## captainhass (4 فبراير 2010)

foaadalsalim قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز



*يعطيكم العافية و جزاكم الله كل خير على ردودكم*​


----------



## صائد الأدغال (4 فبراير 2010)

thanks very much


----------



## captainhass (4 فبراير 2010)

يعطيكم العافية و جزاكم الله كل خير على ردودكم الطيبة​


----------



## captainhass (5 فبراير 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك فما انت الا أيام​


----------



## captainhass (6 فبراير 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك فما انت الا أيام​


----------



## hani balabel (6 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## captainhass (6 فبراير 2010)

hani balabel قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووووووور وجزاك الله خيرا



يعطيكم العافية

و جزاكم الله كل خير على ردودكم الطيبة​


----------



## captainhass (8 فبراير 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (9 فبراير 2010)

اتمنى ان يكون كل من شاهد الموضوع قد استفاد و لو قليلا​


----------



## captainhass (10 فبراير 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك

فما انت الا ايام​


----------



## م الاسكندراني (10 فبراير 2010)

هذا شي اكثر من رائع احييكم من كل قلبي


----------



## captainhass (10 فبراير 2010)

م الاسكندراني قال:


> هذا شي اكثر من رائع احييكم من كل قلبي



يعطيك الف عافية

و بارك الله فيك​


----------



## captainhass (17 فبراير 2010)

شكوت الى وكيع سوء حفظى فأرشدنى الى ترك المعاصى

و اخبرنى أن العلم نور و نور الله لا يهدى لعاصى​


----------



## captainhass (14 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير
كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## eazyzizo (23 أبريل 2010)

:19: :20: :56::59:


----------



## teto tarek (23 أبريل 2010)

صباح الخير يا شباب


----------



## teto tarek (23 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم


----------



## teto tarek (23 أبريل 2010)

إذا كان الأمس ضاع فبين يديك اليوم
وإذا كان اليوم سوف يجمع أوراقه ويرحل فلديك الغد
لاتحزن على الأمس فهو لن يعود
ولاتأسف على اليوم فهوا راحل
وأحلم بشمس مضيئه في غد جميل


----------



## captainhass (23 أبريل 2010)

teto tarek قال:


> إذا كان الأمس ضاع فبين يديك اليوم
> وإذا كان اليوم سوف يجمع أوراقه ويرحل فلديك الغد
> لاتحزن على الأمس فهو لن يعود
> ولاتأسف على اليوم فهوا راحل
> وأحلم بشمس مضيئه في غد جميل




الله يعطيك العافية
جزاكم الله كل خير​ على تلك الكلمات الرقيقة​


----------



## sumi _2010 (24 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## captainhass (25 أبريل 2010)

sumi _2010 قال:


> مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور وبارك الله فيك


 
جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## عبد الله مهنى (27 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء والى الامام دائماً


----------



## captainhass (28 مايو 2010)

عبد الله مهنى قال:


> جزاك الله خير الجزاء والى الامام دائماً



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## أسامة مالك (27 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .... أرجوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووكم أريد برنامج (Autodesk Inventor Professional 2012 -64 bit ) أو (
Autodesk Inventor Professional 2013 -64 bit)
ضرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووري جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا
:80::80::80::86::86::86::86::86::80:​​


----------

